# Song Title (using the LAST Letter Of The Previous Song)



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

.. To start a new song .....


Living Year*s* ~  Mike + The Mechanics 

S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*Somewhere Only We Know ~ Keane

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Walk Me Home  ~ Pink

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Earth Angel - Marvin Berry & The Starlighters*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

Love Me Do

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

(Just wanted  to see IF I could post a video) 






Over the Mountain (Across the Sea) ~  Johnny & Joe

*N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 3, 2019)

*Nowhere To Run To by Martha and The Vandellas

O*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 3, 2019)

Over to you now ... Britney Spears 
W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

*Where Have You Been ~ Rihanna

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Need You Now  ~  Lady Antebellum

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

*We Have All the Time in the World ~ Louis Armstrong 

D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 5, 2019)

Don't You Want Me Baby? - The Human League

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

You're Beautiful  ~  James Blunt

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 6, 2019)

Lady Lynda - The Beach Boys

A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

*Another One Bites the Dust ~ Queen 

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

The Sign ~ Ace of Base

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

Night Fever by The Bee Gees

R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

*Right in the Wrong Direction ~ Vernon Gosdin

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2019)

No One ~ Alicia Keys

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Early Mornin' Rain ~ Gordon Lightfoot 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2019)

Need You Now  ~  Lady Antebellum

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 10, 2019)

Wand'ring Star - Lee Marvin

R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Right Said Fred ~ Bernard Cribbins

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2019)

Don't Turn Around  ~ Ace of Base

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Don't Stop ~ Fleetwood Mac

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)

Photograph  ~ Ed Sheeran

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

Heart of Glass ~ Blondie 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2019)

Sister Golden Hair by America


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

Raspberry Beret  ~ Prince

T


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Take It To The Limit (Eagles)

T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

There Must Be an Angel  ~ Eurythmics

L


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Layla

A


----------



## Kadee (Jul 13, 2019)

A man and A woman ~ U2 
N


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

Never my love

E


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Everlasting Love

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Everything I Own ~ Bread 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Never Gonna Give You Up  ~ Rick Astley

P


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Play That Funky Music ~ Wild Cherry 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Conga ~  Gloria Estefan

A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

All or Nothing ~ Small Faces 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun  ~ Cyndi Lauper

N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Never Let Me Go ~ Johnny Ace 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Only Girl (In the World) ~  Rihanna

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Land of a Thousand Dances ~ Christ Kenner

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Since U Been Gone ~ Kelly Clarkson

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Every 1's a Winner ~ Hot Chocolate 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2019)

Rude  ~  Magic!

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Everything I own ~ Boy George 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

Needles and Pins ~  The Searchers

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Something's Burning ~ Kenny Rogers 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

Girl On Fire ~ Alicia Keys

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Everything Is Everything ~ Lauryn Hill 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Gloria  ~ Laura Branigan

A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Another One Bites the Dust ~ Queen

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Take It On The Run ~ REO Speedwagon

N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Nothing Can Stop Us ~ Saint Etienne

S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Stay With Me ~  Sam Smith

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Everything I Own ~ Bread

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2019)

Nothing's  Gonna Stop Us Now  ~  Starship

W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

What's New Pussycat ~ Tom Jones

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Thunder ~  Imagine Dragons

R


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Remember When ~ Alan Jackson 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Need You Tonight  ~~ INXS

T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Take a Giant Step ~ Monkees 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

Perfect ~ Ed Sheeran

T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Tell the World ~ Pandora 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Drift Away ~ Uncle Kracker

Y


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

You and the Night and the Music ~ Frank Sinatra 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)

Causing a Commotion ~ Madonna

N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Nowhere to Run ~  Martha Reeves & Vandellas

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now ~ Starship

W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

When Will I Be Loved ~ Everly Brothers 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2019)

Delicate ~ Taylor Swift 

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Expect the Best ~ Widowspeak 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2019)

Teenage Dream ~ Katy Perry 

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 21, 2019)

Make the World Go Away

Y


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

You Can't Win ~ Michael Jackson

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Need You Now  ~ Lady Antebellum

W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

What'cha Gonna Do About It ~ Small Faces

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 24, 2019)

Terry - Twinkle

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Yesterday ~ Beatles

Y


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

You Will Only Break My Heart ~ Delta Goodrem 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2019)

There's Nothing Holding Me Back  ~ Shawn Mendes

K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2019)

Keep the Fire Burnin' ~ Dan Hartman 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)

Nadine ~ Chuck Berry

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2019)

Even The Bad Times Are Good ~ Tremeloes 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)

Dreams  ~ The Cranberries

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2019)

Show Me How ~ The Emotions

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2019)

When Will I See You Again - The Three Degrees

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2019)

Never Do a Tango With an Eskimo ~ Alma Cogan 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

One Call Away ~ Charlie Puth

Y


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Yellow River ~ Christie 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

Roar ~ Katy Perry

R


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

Right in the Wrong Direction ~ Vernon Gosdin

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Night Moves ~ Bob Seger

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2019)

Sing a Simple Song ~ Sly and the Family Stone

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

Girls Like You  ~  Maroon 5

U


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2019)

Unchained Melody ~ Righteous Brothers

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)

You Give Love A Bad Name  ~  Bon Jovi

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2019)

Every Day's Like Christmas ~ Kylie

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2019)

Straight Up  ~  Paula Abdul

P


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2019)

Put Your Head on My Shoulder ~ Paul Anka 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2019)

Rag Doll ~  The 4 Seasons

L


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2019)

Let Her Go ~ Passenger 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2019)

Oh Sherrie  ~   Steve Perry

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

Everything I Own ~ Bread

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

No One  ~ Alicia Keys

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2019)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic ~ Police

C


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2019)

Come On Eileen  ~  Dexys Midnight Runners

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2019)

Never Gonna Give You Up ~ Rick Astley 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2019)

Purple Rain ~ Prince

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Now That I Found You ~ Carly Rae Jepsen

U


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)

Under Pressure ~  Queen & David Bowie

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Everywhere We Go ~ Kenny Chesney 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Only Girl  ~  Rihanna

L


----------



## Wren (Sep 28, 2019)

Let me entertain you - Robbie Williams 

U


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Unwritten ~ Natasha Bedingfield

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

Never in a Million Years ~ Bing Crosby

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Story Of My Life  ~ One Direction

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

Everything Must Go ~ Manic Street Preachers

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Open Your Heart ~ Madonna

T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Talk Too Much ~ COIN

H


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

Heaven Is A Place On Earth  ~  Belinda Carlisle

H


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

How Can I Tell Her ~ Lobo

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2019)

Royals  ~ Lorde

S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Stop Your Crying ~  Ted Hawkins

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Girls Like You  ~ Maroon 5

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2019)

*U Can't Touch This   -   MC Hammer

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)

Speechless  ~  Dan + Shay

S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)

Ship Ahoy ~ The O'Jays 

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2019)

You Were Meant For Me  ~ Jewel

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

Early Morning Rain ~ Gordon Lightfoot 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now  ~  Starship

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2019)

When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge

N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Nobody Does It Better ~ Carly Simon

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Rude  ~ Magic

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Each Time You Break My Heart ~ Nick Kamen 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

Thunder  ~ Imagine Dragons

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 28, 2019)

Roses are Red - Bobby Vinton

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

Dreaming of You  ~  Selena  

U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

Un-Break My Heart ~ Toni Michelle Braxton

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)

Take It On The Run  ~  REO Speedwagon

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2019)

Need Your Loving Tonight ~ Queen 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2019)

Tainted Love  ~ Soft Cell

E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2019)

Early Morning ~ A-ha

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2019)

Good Riddance (Time of your Life)  ~ Green Day

E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Everyday Is a Winding Road ~ Sheryl Crow

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Dance With Me Henry  ~  Georgia Gibbs  (1955)

Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

You'll Never Get to Heaven ~ Dionne Warwick

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Name Game  ~  Shirley Ellis

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2019)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Rockin'  Around The Christmas Tree  ~  Brenda Lee

E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Everyone's a Winner ~ Hot Chocolate 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

Ring Christmas Bells ~  Ray Conniff

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2019)

Standing in the Sun ~ Howie Day

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)

Nashville Cats  ~  Lovin' Spoonful

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Show You the Way to Go ~ Jacksons 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2019)

Oh Girl  ~  The Chi-Lites

L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)

Let's Hang On ~ Four Seasons 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2019)

Night Moves   ~  Bob Seger

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2019)

Stop! And Think it Over ~ Perry Como 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2019)

Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree  ~  Amy Grant

E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2019)

Early One Morning ~ Various

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Garden Party ~  Rick Nelson

Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

You Don't Have to Let Go ~ Jessica Simpson 

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2019)

Ob La Di - The Beatles

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2019)

I     Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus   ~  Ronettes

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2019)

Something's Burning ~ Kenny Rogers

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 9, 2019)

Green Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

Early One Morning ~ Various 

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 14, 2019)

Gonna Make You a Star - David Essex

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Remember Now ~ Steve Swell 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2019)

Walk Me Home  ~ Pink

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Ever and Ever ~ Venice 

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 18, 2019)

Roses are Red - Ronnie Carroll

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)

Don't Stop the Music ~ Rihanna

C


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2019)

Can I Get A Witness   ~  Marvin Gaye

S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Send Me the Pillow You Dream On ~ Hank Locklin 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

Nice To Meet Ya  ~  Niall Horan

A


----------



## Wren (Dec 20, 2019)

Angie - Rolling Stones 

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 21, 2019)

Everlasting Love - The Love Affair

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)

Everyone's Waiting ~ Missy Higgins

G


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2019)

Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer   ~   Elmo & Patsy

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer ~ Various 

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 27, 2019)

Roses are Red - Bobby Vinton

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Don't Stop the Carnival ~ Sonny Rollins 

L


----------



## Wren (Dec 27, 2019)

Lady Madonna - The Beatles

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2020)

Any Way You Want It - Journey

T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Take the 'A' Train ~ Duke Ellington 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

No Scrubs  ~  TLC

S


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

Stop Crying Your Heart Out ~ Oasis

T


----------



## Wren (Jan 6, 2020)

To know him is to love him - Teddybears

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 14, 2020)

Mama Mia - Aba

A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

Any Way You Want It ~ Dave Clark

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 16, 2020)

Take These Chains From My Heart - Ray Charles

U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

T

Try a Little Tenderness ~ Various 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)

Stay   ~  Rihanna

Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes We Can Can ~ Pointer Sisters

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Never Gonna Give You Up  ~  Rick Astley

P


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Put a Little Love in Your Heart ~ Jackie DeShannon

T


----------



## Wren (Jan 18, 2020)

Truly - Lionel Ritchie

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2020)

You Say  ~   Lauren  Daigle

Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Yesterday Man ~ Chris Andrews 

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nora - Johnny McEvoy

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

A Million Dreams  ~  Pink

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

Sway ~Dean Martin

Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

You Won't See Me ~ Beatles 

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

E ..
Eternal Flame  ~ Bangles

E


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2020)

Everywhere I Go ~ Amy Grant

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

Only the Lonely ~Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2020)

You and Me  ~  Lifehouse

E


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Everything I Wanted ~ Billie Eilish 

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2020)

*Dancing in the Dark ~ Bruce Springsteen*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2020)

Keep On Loving You  ~  REO  Speedwagon

U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2020)

Under Your Thumb ~ Godley & Crème

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2020)

Barbara Ann ~ The Beach Boys

N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

Never Leave You, Uh Oooh, Uh Oooh ~ Lumidee

H


----------



## Wren (Jan 31, 2020)

How can you mend a broken heart ? - Al Green 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

The Longest Time  ~  Billy Joel 

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2020)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

You Give Love A Bad Name  ~  Bon Jovi

E


----------



## Wren (Feb 5, 2020)

Easy loving - Freddie Hart

G


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Girl On Fire  ~  Alicia Keys

E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2020)

Everything I Wanted ~ Billie Eilish

D


----------



## Wren (Feb 7, 2020)

Devoted to you - Everly Brothers

U


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2020)

Unwell  ~  Matchbox  Twenty

L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2020)

Let's All Go Down the Strand ~ Various 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 11, 2020)

*Dance Me To The End Of Love...Leonard Cohen

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2020)

Evergreen - Barbra Streisand

N


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2020)

Nobody Knows ~ Tom Rich

S


----------



## Wren (Feb 14, 2020)

Someday - Mariah Carey

Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 19, 2020)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Wren (Feb 19, 2020)

You make me feel brand new - Stylistics 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 29, 2020)

What A Man Gotta Do  ~  Jonas  Brothers

O


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

Over the Line Again ~ Anita Perras

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2020)

Nora - Johnny McEvoy

O


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

A

*And I Love Her ~ Beatles 

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2020)

*Roxanne - The Police

E*


----------



## Wren (Mar 12, 2020)

Emma - Hot Chocolate

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2020)

Annie's Song - John Denver

G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

Going to a Go-Go ~ Miracles 

O


----------



## Wren (Mar 19, 2020)

Over you - Miranda Lambert

U


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)

Uptown Girl  ~  Billy Joel

L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2020)

Let There Be Rock ~ AC/DC

K


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2020)

Kiss On My List  ~  Daryl Hall & John Oates

T


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

That's How a Heartache Begins ~ Patsy Cline 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 25, 2020)

Sweet But Psycho  ~   Ava Max

O


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2020)

On the Road Again ~ Willie Nelson 

N


----------



## Wren (Mar 28, 2020)

Narrator - REM

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 28, 2020)

Rainy Days and Mondays - The Carpenters

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 28, 2020)

Something To  Talk About   ~   Bonnie   Raitt

T


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2020)

Tell Me Something Good ~ Rufus 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)

Delicate   ~  Taylor Swift

E


----------



## Wren (Apr 9, 2020)

Ecstasy - Ben E. King

Y


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

You're the One that I want....Olivia Newton-John


T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

The Boys Are Back in Town ~ Thin Lizzie 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 10, 2020)

Never Be The Same  ~    Camila  Cabello

E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2020)

Everything I Wanted ~ The Bangles 

D


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Daddy Cool.....Boney M

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

Let it Be - The Beatles

E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

Enjoy the Silence ~ Depeche Mode 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2020)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World   ~  Tears for Fears

D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

Don't Tell Me That It's Over ~ Amy Macdonald 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 13, 2020)

Radioactive  ~  Imagine Dragons

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 14, 2020)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2020)

You See Me Crying ~ Aerosmith

G


----------



## Wren (Apr 14, 2020)

Go away little girl - Bobby Vee

L


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2020)

Livin' On A Prayer  ~  Bon Jovi

R


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2020)

Remember Now ~ Steve Swell 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2020)

Whenever,  Wherever  ~   Shakira

R


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

Ready to Go ~ Limp Bizkit 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2020)

Only Human  ~ Jonas Brothers

N


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2020)

Nobody Does It Better ~ Carly Simon 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)

Right Here  Waiting  ~  Richard  Marx

G


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2020)

Gonna Get Along Without Ya Now ~ Trini Lopez

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 24, 2020)

Where the Blue of the Night  - Bing Crosby

T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2020)

The Time to Sing My Song ~ Rod McKuen 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)

Good Riddance  ~  Green Day

E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2020)

Ev'ry Time I Hold Your Hand ~ The Picknicks

D


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2020)

Drift  Away  ~   Uncle Kracker

Y


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2020)

Yellow River ~ Christie 

R


----------



## Wren (Apr 27, 2020)

Round here Buzz - Eric Church

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)

Zaar  ~  Peter Gabriel

R


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2020)

Right Said Fred ~ Bernard Cribbins

D


----------



## Wren (Apr 28, 2020)

Don’t worry baby - Beach bous

Y


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2020)

You and Me  ~ Lifehouse

E


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2020)

Exit Stage Right ~ Ronnie Burns

T


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2020)

Tiny Dancer  ~  Elton John 

R


----------



## Wren (May 6, 2020)

Remember me I’m the one who loves you - Dean Martin

U


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2020)

Under The Bridge   ~   Red Hot Chili  Peppers

E


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2020)

Even the Man in the Moon Is Cryin' ~ Mark Collie 

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

Nashville  Cats  ~  Lovin' Spoonful

S


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2020)

Show You the Way to Go ~ Jacksons 

O


----------



## Wren (May 15, 2020)

Only the lonely - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

You Give Love A Bad Name  ~ Bon Jovi

E


----------



## Wren (May 21, 2020)

Eye of the tiger - Survivor

R


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2020)

Roll With It  ~  Steve Winwood

T


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2020)

To You Sweetheart, Aloha ~ Andy Williams 

A


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2020)

Angel   ~  Shaggy

L


----------



## Wren (May 26, 2020)

Lonely street - Gene Vincent

T


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Tequila   ~  Dan & Shay

A


----------



## Mary1949 (May 29, 2020)

Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd

L


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Like A Prayer  ~  Madonna

R


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2020)

Remember the Wind and the Rain ~ Jaime Brockett 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 2, 2020)

Night Moves  ~  Bob Seger

S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2020)

Show the World ~ Martin

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Don't  Speak  ~  No Doubt

K


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2020)

Keeps Gettin' Better ~ Christina Aguilera

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2020)

Roar  ~  Katy Perry

R


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2020)

Rubber Bullets ~ 10cc

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2020)

Sweet  Dreams   ~  Eurythmics

S


----------



## RubyK (Jun 5, 2020)

Sacrifice ~ Dolly Parton

E


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2020)

Enough Said ~ Aaliyah

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2020)

Dreaming of You  ~  Selena

U


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2020)

Until the Real Thing Comes Along ~ Hilltoppers 

G


----------



## Wren (Jun 7, 2020)

Go now - Moody Blues

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

When Doves Cry  ~  Prince

Y


----------



## Wren (Jun 10, 2020)

Yeah yeah - Georgie  Fame

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

How You Remind Me  ~  Nickelback

E


----------



## Wren (Jun 11, 2020)

Ernie, the fastest milkman in the West - Benny Hill

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2020)

The Way You Make Me Feel   ~  Michael  Jackson

L


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2020)

Let the Good Times Roll ~ Louis Jordan 

L


----------



## Wren (Jun 12, 2020)

Love me do - The Beatles

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2020)

Open  Arms  ~  Journey

S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2020)

Stop Stop Stop ~ Hollies 

P


----------



## Wren (Jun 14, 2020)

Please please please - James Brown

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

Every  Rose  Has Its Thorn  ~  Poison

N


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2020)

Now I know ~ Stephen Bishop 

W


----------



## Wren (Jun 15, 2020)

When will I be famous . - Bros

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

Sunglasses At Night  ~  Corey Hart

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 15, 2020)

*Tenderly ~ Nat King Cole

Y*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2020)

Yet Another Sax Thing ~ Frederik Olufsen 

G


----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2020)

Another One Bites the Dust ~ Queen


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

G...
Girls Like You  ~  Maroon 5

U


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2020)

Under Your Thumb ~ Godley & Creme 

B


----------



## Wren (Jun 19, 2020)

Bye bye baby - Bay City Rollers

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2020)

You Got It  ~  New Kids On The Block

T


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2020)

That's the Way God Planned It ~ Billy Preston 

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2020)

Take Me In Your Arms - Kim Weston

S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2020)

Something So Strong ~ Crowded House 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)

Give Me One Reason  ~  Tracy Chapman

N


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2020)

Not Myself Tonight ~ Christina Aguilera

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2020)

Trampoline  ~  SHAED

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2020)

End of the Road ~ Boyz II Men

D


----------



## Wren (Jul 12, 2020)

Don’t - Elvis Presley

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2020)

True Blue  ~  Madonna

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2020)

Ever and Ever ~ Venice 

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 15, 2020)

Remember Me

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2020)

Everybody Wants  To Rule The World  ~   Tears for Fears

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2020)

Do What You Gotta Do ~ Johnny Rivers 

O


----------



## Wren (Jul 19, 2020)

Oblivion - Macy Gray

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2020)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now  ~  Starship

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2020)

Wait for the Summer ~ Yeasayer 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2020)

R..
Rolling in the Deep ~  Adele

P


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2020)

Play That Funky Music ~ Wild Cherry 

C


----------



## Wren (Aug 6, 2020)

Can I have the last waltz with you ? - Englebert

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2020)

Up on the Roof - The Drifters

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2020)

Footloose  ~ Kenny Loggins

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2020)

Everybody Wants You ~ Billy Squier 

U


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2020)

Uptown  Girl ~  Billy Joel

L


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2020)

Let There Be Rock ~ AC/DC

K


----------



## Kadee (Aug 14, 2020)

Knowing Me, Knowing You ~ Abba 
U


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2020)

Uptown Funk  ~  Bruno Mars

K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2020)

Keep on Running ~ Spencer Davis 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2020)

Gypsy   ~   Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## Wren (Aug 16, 2020)

You and the night and the music - Chet Baker

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2020)

Circles  ~  Post Malone

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2020)

Show the World ~ Martin 

D


----------



## Wren (Aug 21, 2020)

Don’t stop me now - Queen 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)

With or Without You   ~  U2

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2020)

Under Your Spell Again ~ Johnny Rivers

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2020)

Nobody's Love  ~  Maroon 5

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2020)

Ever and Ever ~ Venice

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)

Red, Red Wine  ~  UB40

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2020)

Every Time We Touch ~ Phoenix

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Hungry  Eyes  ~  Eric Carmen

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2020)

Show the World ~ Martin 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2020)

Drift Away  ~  Uncle Kracker

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)

*Year of the Cat ● Al Stewart

T*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2020)

Tell Me Something Good ~ Stevie Wonder 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)

Don't  Go Breaking My  Heart  ~  Elton John/Kiki Dee

T


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2020)

There! I've Said It Again ~ Bobby Vinton

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)

No Scrubs  ~  TLC

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2020)

Sound of a Living Heart ~ J J Heller 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2020)

Time After Time  ~  Cyndi  Lauper

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2020)

Even Better Than the Real Thing ~ U2

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2020)

Georgy  Girl  ~   The Seekers

L


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2020)

Let Your Yeah Be Yeah ~ Jimmy Cliff 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

How Do I Live  ~  LeAnn  Rimes

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2020)

Even Now ~ Dave Keegan 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

We  Belong   ~  Pat Benatar

G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2020)

Gimme Little Sign ~ Brenton Wood

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2020)

Nobody's  Love   ~   Maroon  5

E


----------



## Wren (Sep 22, 2020)

Everybody wants to rule the world - Tears Alf Fears

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

Don't  Start  Now   ~   Dua Lipa

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2020)

Wait for the Summer ~ Yeasayer 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2020)

Red  Red  Wine  ~   UB40

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2020)

Everything Is Beautiful ~ Ray Stevens 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2020)

Lights Down Low  ~  MAX 

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2020)

Wait Till I Can Dream ~ Tommy heavenly 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2020)

Memories  ~  Maroon  5

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2020)

dup


----------



## Wren (Sep 28, 2020)

Sweet surrender - Bread

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 14, 2020)

Rock Lobster by The B52's

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2020)

_Royals   ~  Lorde

S_


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2020)

Summer and Lightning ~ ELO

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

Glory of Love  ~  Peter Cetera

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2020)

Everlasting Love ~ Love Affair

F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2020)

Everything I Do,  I Do For You   ~  Bryan Adams

U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2020)

Upside Down ~ Diana Ross 

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 30, 2020)

Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen - Louis Armstrong

N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2020)

Never in a Million Years ~ Laura Branigan 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2020)

Straight  Up  ~  Paula  Abdul

P


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2020)

Play That Funky Music ~ Wild Cherry

C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2020)

Circles   ~  Post Malone

S


----------



## Kadee (Nov 7, 2020)

Sail To The Moon ~ Radiohead 
N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2020)

Never On Sunday  ~  Chordettes

Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2020)

You Know I'm No Good ~ Amy Winehouse 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

Don't Break My Heart  ~   Dua Lipa

T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2020)

Try to Remember ~ Various

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

Rain On Me  ~  Lady Gaga

E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2020)

Every 1's a Winner ~ Hot Chocolate 

R


----------



## Kadee (Nov 13, 2020)

Rain From Heaven ~ Eric Paslay 
N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2020)

Never Let Me Go ~ Human League

O


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2020)

One Thing Leads To Another   ~   The Fixx

R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2020)

Right or Wrong ~ Rosanne Cash

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2020)

Girls Like You ~  Maroon 5

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2020)

Unhappy Girl ~ The Doors

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

Lean on me -Bill Withers

E


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2020)

Easy Street - The Collapsable Hearts Club

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2020)

Everybody loves Somebody sometime ~Dean Martin


E


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Easier To Run - Linkin Park

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2020)

Not the Boy Next Door ~ Peter Allen 

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2020)

*Running Scared ~Roy Orbison

D*


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

Dad - Simply Red

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2020)

Do You Hear What I Hear   ~  Jordin  Sparks

R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2020)

Right Here Waiting ~ Richard Marx 

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Gabriel's Message - Sting

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2020)

Easy  ~  Commodores

Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes! We Have No Bananas ~ Various

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath - Black Sabbath

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

Have a Nice Day ~ Stereophonics 

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

Easy  Question  ~  Elvis Presley

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

Now Or Never-Halsey​
*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

Run Run Rudolph  ~  Chuck  Berry

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2020)

Here in My Heart ~ Al Martino 

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

Time - Pink Floyd

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2020)

End This Mess ~ Jouk Mistrow 

S


----------



## RubyK (Dec 8, 2020)

Silent Night - Everyone

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay 

E


----------



## Wren (Dec 9, 2020)

E bow-the-letter - R.E.M

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2020)

Rockin' Round The Christmas Tree  ~  Brenda Lee

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

E.T.-Katy Perry

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2020)

This Christmas ~  Mary  J  Blige

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

Sacred Love- Sting

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

Everlong - Foo Fighters

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath-Black Sabbath

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2020)

Here in the Real World ~ Alan Jackson

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2020)

*Here* I Go Again - Whitesnake


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2021)

Need You Now    ~  Lady A

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

Wait  - Maroon 5

T


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 11, 2021)

Truly  Madly  Deeply  ~  Savage  Garden

Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

Yahweh - U2

H


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 20, 2021)

Hotel   California   ~  Eagles

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

And Justice For All - Metallica

L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2021)

Let's Go to San Francisco ~ Flower Pot Men

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

OC Guns - The Offspring

P


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Pages - 3 Doors Down

Q


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2021)

S

Something ~ Beatles

G


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Go away - Godsmack

Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Year of the Dragon - Andrew Stockdale

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2021)

N

Never In A Million Years ~ Cara Dillon

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Serenity - Godsmack

Y


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2021)

You and Tequila ~ Kenneth Chesney

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

And Justice For All - Metallica

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

La Grange - ZZ Top


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2021)

_E_

Every Little Step ~ Bobby Brown

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones

K


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2021)

Keep On Running ~ Spencer Davis

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio

E


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

(Great song, @Tish)

Eli's Coming - Three Dog Night

G


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 7, 2021)

Genie in a Bottle   ~  Christina  Aguilera

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2021)

Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime ~Dean Martin

E


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

Even The Losers Get Lucky - Tom Petty

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

Wild Horses - Rolling Stones

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath - Black Sabbath

H


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2021)

Hotel  California  ~  Eagles

A


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

Deleted - was playing the wrong game!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun -- Cyndi Lauper

N


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits

Y


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

Yesterday -- The Beatles

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

Time is on My Side - Rolling Stones 
(I love the music threads - so many fond memories from songs others post.)


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Time is on My Side - Rolling Stones
> (I love the music threads - so many fond memories from songs others post.)


Me too.


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Early Sunsets Over Monroeville - My Chemical Romance

E


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2021)

Everyone's a Winner ~ Hot Chocolate 

R


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

Ring My Bell - Anita Ward

L


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2021)

Let  Her  Go  ~  Passenger

O


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Oceania - Smashing Pumpkins

A


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

All Night Long - Lionel Ritchie 

G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2021)

Got to Get You Back ~ Kym Mazelle 

K


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

Knocking on Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Radical Eyes - Prophets Of Rage

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 14, 2021)

Sister Christian  ~  Night Ranger

N


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

Night Moves - Bob Seger

R


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Radio Friendly Unit Shifter - Nirvana

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2021)

Run around Sue ~ Dion

E


----------



## SetWave (Mar 15, 2021)

E Blues

S


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2021)

Short People - Randy Newman

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

E.T. - Katy Perry

T


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2021)

This Is It - Kenny Loggins

T


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

The Rockefeller Skank -- Fatboy Slim

K


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

Keep Your Hands to Yourself - Georgia Satellites 
(love this song!) 

F


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Feel Me - Selena Gomez

E


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime - Dean Martin


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Eastbound Train - Dire Straits

N


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

No Sugar Tonight - The Guess Who

T


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Try A Little Tenderness -- Otis Redding

S


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Some Girls - Turtles

T


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2021)

S

There's a Hole in My Bucket ~ Various

T


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

Take It Off -- The Donnas

F


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Free Falling - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Games People Play - The Alan Parsons Project

Y


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2021)

Edge of Seventeen   ~  Stevie  Nicks

N


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

Never My Love - The Association 

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

E-Bow the Letter - R.E.M.

R


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Ringo - Johnny Cash

O


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)

Our Lips Are Sealed  ~  The Go-Gos

D


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Don't Leave Me This Way - Thelma Houston

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Year Of Tha Boomerang - Rage Against the Machine

G


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2021)

Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Earth, Wind & Fire - Jamie T.

E


----------



## StarSong (Mar 23, 2021)

Everyday People - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2021)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World ~ Tears for Fears

D


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Damaged Soul - Black Sabbath

L


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2021)

Love Me or Let Me Be Lonely - The Friends of Distinction 

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Y.M.C.A. - The village people

A


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 25, 2021)

T..

Take My Breath Away  ~  Berlin

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Yet Another Movie - Pink Floyd

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Eagle Birds - The Black Keys

S


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2021)

Some Girls - The Turtles

S


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

San Francisco Days -- Chris Isaak

S


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2021)

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Earth On Hell - Anthrax

L


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 28, 2021)

Livin' On A Prayer  ~  Bon Jovi

R


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Runaway -- Laurence Juber

Y


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - The late, great Lou Rawls 

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Eat Me Alive - Judas Priest

E


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2021)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Now or Never - Godsmack

R


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

Roll Me Away - Bob Seger

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Year of the Tiger - Myles Kennedy


R


----------



## RubyK (Mar 30, 2021)

Runaround Sue ~ Dion

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Each Tear - Mary J. Blige

R


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

Running On Empty - Jackson Browne

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 1, 2021)

You Give Love A Bad Name   ~  Bon Jovi

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Early Sunsets Over Monroeville - My Chemical Romance

E


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Eagle -- ABBA

A


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

Alice's Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

To be loved -Papa Roach

D


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Don't Sleep in the Subway - Petula Clark

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2021)

Young  Turks  ~  Rod  Stewart

S


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) - Eurythmics 
T


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay

E


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Every Little Thing She Does is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Caged In A Rage - Dimebag Darrell

E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 4, 2021)

Express Yourself  ~  Madonna

F


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

From This Moment On - Shania Twain 

G


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Gabriel's Message - Sting

H


----------



## StarSong (Apr 6, 2021)

How Do You Do It - Gerry & The Pacemakers


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Time bomb - Godsmack

B


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

Breaking Up is Hard to do - Neil Sedaka

O


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2021)

One  More  Night  ~  Phil  Collins

T


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

Take it to the Limit - Eagles

T


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2021)

True   Colors   ~  Cyndi  Lauper

S


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

Step In Time - Mary Poppins musical

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Easy in the Summertime - Allison Moorer

E


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

Take it Easy - Eagles


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Yesterday Once More - Carpenters

E


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

Every Picture Tells a Story - Rod Stewart


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2021)

You Broke Me First   ~   Tate  McRae

T


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

The Way to Wonder -- Kyle Andrews

R


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fare


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2021)

Get Back - Beatles

K


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 10, 2021)

Kings and Queens   ~   Ava Max

S


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

Suzy & Jeffery -- Blondie

Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Year of the Tiger - Myles Kennedy

R


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2021)

Rainy Days and Mondays - The Carpenters

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Serenity - Godsmack

Y


----------



## StarSong (Apr 12, 2021)

You Spin Me Right Round - Dead or Alive

D


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Don't You Evah -- Spoon

H


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

Habit - Pearl Jam

T


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Too Close - Alex Clare

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Easier To Run - Linkin Park

N


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

I like Linkin Park @Tish! 

No Son of Mine - Genesis

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

StarSong me too.​Early Winter - Gwen Stefani

R


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Rain on the Roof - Lovin' Spoonful

F


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2021)

*Forever Young ---Rod Stewart

G*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac

H


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Had Enough - Breaking Benjamin

H


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2021)

How Will I Know   ~  Whitney  Houston

W


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

When Will I See You Again - Three Degrees

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Nasty Piece Of Work - Deep Purple

K


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Kiss Me Goodbye - Petula Clark

L


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

La Grange - ZZ Top

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 17, 2021)

Everybody loves somebody sometime .

E


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

England Swings - Roger Miller

S


----------



## Wren (Apr 18, 2021)

Sugar sugar - The Archies

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 18, 2021)

Running Scared ~Roy Orbison


D


----------



## StarSong (Apr 18, 2021)

Dirty Little Secrets - All American Rejects

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Stairway to heaven - Led Zepplin

N


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Sweet child of mine -Guns&Roses

E


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Eve of Destruction - Barry McGuire

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Now or never again - Godsmack

N


----------



## Mary1949 (May 1, 2021)

Nowhere to Run - Martha and the Vandellas

N


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

New Year's Day - U2

Y


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

What's New, Pussycat - Tom Jones

T


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell

E


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

Elusive Butterfly - Bob Line

F


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Yellow moon -Pearl Jam

N


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

New York State of Mind - Billy Joel

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2021)

*Dumb...Nirvana

B*


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

Baby Love - The Supremes

C


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

C'est La Vie - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

E


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Everyone's Gone to the Moon - Jonathan King

N


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Name - The Goo Goo Dolls

E


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Stevie Nicks - Edge of Seventeen

N


----------



## SetWave (May 5, 2021)

Nadine -- Chuck Berry

E


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

R


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Racing In The Street - Bruce Springsteen


T


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Two Tickets to Paradise - Eddie Money

E


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Earth Passport - Liquid Blue

T


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper

E


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2021)

(Everything I Do) ,  I Do   It For You  ~  Bryan Adams

U


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Un-Break My Heart - Toni Braxton

T


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Tender Is the Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2021)

Thriller  ~  Michael Jackson

R


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Run Through the Jungle -- Creedence

E


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Everlong - Foo Fighters

F


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Face in the Sand - Iron Maiden

D


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Do You Believe in Magic - Lovin' Spoonful

C


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

California - James Blunt

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2021)

*A Rum Tale...Procol Harum

e*


----------



## Wren (May 11, 2021)

Easy Loving - Freddie Hart

G


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Georgia - Boz Scaggs

A


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

A Beautiful Mess - Jason Mraz

S


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

She Loves You- Beatles 

U


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Under the boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## JustBonee (May 28, 2021)

Karma  Chameleon  ~  Culture Club

N


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Never, My Love - The Association

E


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Early Winter - Gwen Stefani

R


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Run to You - Bryan Adams

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Serenity - Godsmack

T


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

I messed this one up - went alphabetical instead of using the last letter of the previous song.  
So we're on Y

Young Hearts - Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath - Black Sabbath

H


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

Helter Skelter - The Beatles


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2021)

Roar   ~   Katy Perry

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Radio - Robbie Williams

O


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

Only the Good Die Young - Billy Joel

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2021)

Every Breath You Take   ~  The Police

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Easier To Run - Linkin Park

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2021)

No  Scrubs   ~  TLC

S


----------



## StarSong (Jun 8, 2021)

Sweet Baby James - James Taylor

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Sacrifice - Motorhead

E


----------



## StarSong (Jun 9, 2021)

Eve of Destruction - Barry McGuire

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Naked - Avril Lavigne

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Debris - Faces

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2021)

Someone You  Loved    ~  Lewis  Capaldi

D


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2021)

Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying - Gerry & The Pacemakers

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Generation day - Godsmack

Y


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

You're My Best Friend - Queen (one of my favorites of theirs)

D


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Down with sickness - Disturbed

S


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Sweet Dreams are Made of This - Eurythmics

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 12, 2021)

Stardust ~Nat KING Cole


T


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Take Me Home Tonight - Eddie Money & Ronnie Spector 

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

Take Away My Pain - Dream Theater

N


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Haven't Got Time for the Pain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Now or never again - Godsmack


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Need You Tonight - INXS

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2021)

This  Love   ~  Maroon  5

E


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2021)

The Time of My Life - Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2021)

*Eye in the Sky - Alan Parsons Project

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Yesterday once more - The Carpenters

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 24, 2021)

Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime ~Dean Martin

E


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2021)

Even Now - Barry Manilow

W


----------



## Wren (Jun 25, 2021)

When will I be loved ?  - The Everly Brothers

D


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2021)

Don't Bring Me Down - The Animals 

N


----------



## RubyK (Jun 25, 2021)

Night Moves ~ Bob Seeger

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Since You've Been Gone - Aretha Franklin

E


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

Every Day is a Winding Road - Sheryl Crow

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2021)

*Dancing in the Moonlight...King Harvest

T*


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

To Be Loved - Papa Roach

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2021)

Drops of Jupiter   ~  Train

R


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2021)

Runaway - Del Shannon 

Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

What's New Pussycat - Tom Jones

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2021)

The Longest  Time   ~   Billy  Joel

E


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

Even the Losers - Tom Petty

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2021)

Stardust ~ Nat King Cole

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

To the moon and back - Savage Garden

K


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Keep Your Hands to Yourself - Georgia Satellites
If you haven't ever seen the video for this song, take the three minutes to do so.  Trust me, it's worth it.






F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2021)

*Funky Broadway...Wilson Pickett

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Keep Your Hands to Yourself - Georgia Satellites
> If you haven't ever seen the video for this song, take the three minutes to do so.  Trust me, it's worth it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2021)

Y ..
You're   Still the One   ~  Shania  Twain

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Cadillac Ranch - Bruce Springsteen

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2021)

Heart of  Glass   ~  Blondie

S


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Some Girls - Turtles

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Sad Angel - Fleetwood Mac

L


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

Laugh Laugh - Beau Brummels

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2021)

Hungry  Eyes   ~  Eric   Carmen

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Sacred Love - Sting

E


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2021)

Everlong - Foo Fighters

G


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

*Grandpa Was A Carpenter - John Prine*

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Rabbit Hole - blink-182

E


----------



## StarSong (Jul 3, 2021)

Everywhere - Tim McGraw

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Early Winter - Gwen Stefani

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2021)

Rude  ~   Magic!

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Earthquake Driver - Counting Crows

R


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Run to Him - Bobby Vee

M


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Macy's Day Parade - Green Day

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*Early Morning Rain...Gordon Lightfoot

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2021)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now   ~  Starship

W


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

Why Can't We Be Friends - War

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2021)

Someone You  Loved   ~  Lewis Capaldi

D


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

Down By the River - Neil Young

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Rabiosa - Shakira

A


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

All the Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2021)

Sunglasses  At Night   ~  Corey Hart

T


----------



## Wren (Jul 7, 2021)

Temptation - Everly Brothers

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Natalie - Bruno Mars

E


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Wren (Jul 8, 2021)

Neon Rainbow - The Box Tops

W


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 8, 2021)

What's your Name-Lynyrd Skynyrd

E


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

Ebony Eyes - Bob Welch 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2021)

Señorita   ~  Shawn  Mendes

A


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

A Change Of Seasons - Dream Theater

S


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

Something Stupid - Frank and Nancy Sinatra

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2021)

Dancing With  A Stranger  ~   Sam  Smith

R


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

Ride Captain Ride - Blues Image


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Ticket to Ride -The Beatles


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Never Comes The Day...Moody Blues

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2021)

You Got It  ~  New Kids on the Block

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Taboo - Santana

O


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2021)

One Tin Soldier - Coven (Remember this song - it was the theme from _Billy Jack_. 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2021)

Runaway  ~  Bon Jovi

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Yahweh - U2

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2021)

Hold  On   ~  Wilson Phillips

N


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2021)

Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen - African-American spiritual

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Name - The Goo Goo Dolls

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

Edge  of Seventeen   ~  Stevie  Nicks

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Never on Sunday ~ Herb Alpert, The Chordettes, more

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

This  Kiss  ~  Faith  Hill

S


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2021)

Some Girls - Turtles

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*School's Out...Alice Cooper

T*


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 14, 2021)

Unforgettable ~Nat  King Cole 


V


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2021)

E.. (last letter)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World   ~ Tears for Fears

D


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Daddy Cool - Boney M

L


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2021)

Losing My Religion - REM

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Narcissus - Alanis Morissette

O


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

Should be S, @Tish.  (I frequently getting confused on which music thread is which.)

Seven Seas of Rhye - Queen

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

Eye of the Tiger   ~   Survivor

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Rabbit Hole - blink-182

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

Everytime   You Go   Away  ~  Paul  Young

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth

E


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2021)

Easy Like Sunday Morning - Commodores (Lionel Richie)

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2021)

Got My Mind Set On You   ~   George  Harrison

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Umbrella - Rihanna

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2021)

All   Night  Long    ~  Lionel Ritchie

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Gabriel and Me - Joan Baez

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2021)

E .. 
Eye of the Tiger    ~  Survivor

R


----------



## StarSong (Jul 27, 2021)

Radar Love - Golden Earring

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 27, 2021)

Every time you go away-- Paul Young

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*Raspberry Beret ... Prince

T*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2021)

Taxi - Harry Chapin ♥

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

I Ain't Got Nobody - Bessie Smith

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2021)

You're  The One That I  Want  ~  John Travolta

T


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2021)

Two Outta Three Ain't Bad - Meat Loaf

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2021)

Dancing With  A  Stranger   ~   Sam  Smith

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Radio - Robbie Williams

O


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2021)

Octopus's Garden - Beatles

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Nameless, Faceless - Courtney Barnett

S


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2021)

Sway - Rolling Stones 

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 31, 2021)

Everywhere-- Fleetwood Mac

E


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2021)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

Naked - Avril Lavigne

D


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2021)

Don't Do Me Like That - Tom Petty

T


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

T-Shirt - Foo Fighters

U


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2021)

T ..
Truly, Madly, Deeply   ~  Savage  Garden

Y


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## StarSong (Aug 4, 2021)

Where's the Playground, Susie? - Glenn Campbell

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

Earthquake Driver - Counting Crows

R


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 4, 2021)

Remember Then--- 1962 The Earls

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2021)

Need You Tonight   ~  INXS

T


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2021)

Take Good Care of My Baby - Bobby Vee

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2021)

You  Were   Meant  for Me   ~   Jewel

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 5, 2021)

Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth

E


----------



## StarSong (Aug 6, 2021)

Eight Miles High - The Byrds

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2021)

How You  Remind  Me  ~  Nickelback

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Each Tear - Mary J. Blige

R


----------



## StarSong (Aug 7, 2021)

R.E.S.P.E.C.T.  - The Queen of Soul, Miss Aretha.  May she rest in peace

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Serenity - Godsmack

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2021)

You  Keep   Me     Hangin'   On   ~    Kim  Wilde

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Numb - Linken Park

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2021)

Because Of You   ~  Kelly  Clarkson

U


----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2021)

Unforgettable - Nat King Cole and Natalie Cole (such a beautiful song)

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Early Winter - Gwen Stefani

R


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2021)

Roundabout - Yes

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2021)

That Don't Impress Me Much   ~   Shania   Twain

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2021)

*Happy Together - Turtles

R*


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Rabbit Hole - blink-182

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2021)

Eternal Flame   ~  Bangles

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Earth Song - Michael Jackson

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2021)

Give  Me   One  Reason  ~ Tracy  Chapman

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Numb - Linkin Park

B


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Brown Sugar - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Sacred Love - Sting

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2021)

Chances are ~Johnny Mathis

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Eastwood - Brad Paisley

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2021)

Dancing  With  A   Stranger    ~ Sam  Smith

R


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Radio - Robbie Williams

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2021)

*Oh Carol - Neil Sedaka

L*


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

La Grange - ZZ Top

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2021)

Every  Breath  You  Take   ~   The Police

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 4, 2021)

Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime ~Dean Martin 

E


----------



## muffin (Sep 4, 2021)

Earth Song.....Michael Jackson

G


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Games People Play - The Alan Parsons Project

Y


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2021)

You Belong to the City - Glenn Frey

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2021)

You Keep Me Hangin  On   ~   Kim  Wilde

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Name On It - Dustin Lynch

T


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2021)

The   Tide   Is   High    ~    Blondie

H


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2021)

Hello Again - Neil Diamond

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

Never ever - All Saints

R


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2021)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2021)

Eye of the Tiger     ~   Survivor

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Racing In The Street - Bruce Springsteen

T


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2021)

Take it to the Limit - Eagles

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Take A Bow - Madonna

W


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2021)

What's New, Pussycat - Tom Jones

T


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2021)

Take It On The Run   ~   REO  Speedwagon

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Naked Sunday - Stone Temple Pilots

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2021)

You're  The  Inspiration  ~   Chicago

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Name - The Goo Goo Dolls

E


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2021)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)

Never Going Back Again ... Fleetwood Mac

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Now or never again - Godsmack

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2021)

Need   You  Now   ~   Lady  A

W


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Wait A Minute My Girl - Volbeat

L


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2021)

Livin' On A Prayer   ~  Bon  Jovi

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Racing In The Street - Bruce Springsteen

T


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2021)

The  Look   ~    Roxette

K


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

*Radar Love ... Golden Earring

E*


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

*Not Fade Away ... Buddy Holly

Y*


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 27, 2021)

Young Love - Sonny James

Z


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

*^^^^ last letter

Oye Como Va - Santana

A*


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

Aces High - Iron Maiden

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 30, 2021)

How Does It Feel - Slade

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Lace and Leather - Britney Spears

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2021)

Raise  Your  Glass   ~  Pink

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

Sexcrime  - Eurythmics

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)

Escapade   ~  Janet Jackson

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Earth Invasion - Skillet

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)

Nowhere Man - Beatles

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2021)

No  Scrubs  ~  TLC

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Sad Angel - Fleetwood Mac

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2021)

Lonely No  More   ~  Rob    Thomas

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

Eagle When She Flies - Dolly Parton

F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2021)

s..   Sweet   Dreams  ~   Eurythmics

S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 29, 2021)

Stay with me  --- Sam Smith

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2021)

Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime ~Dean Martin

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Everybody hurts - R.E.M.

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2021)

Somebody  That  I  Used  To  Know   ~    Gotye

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Waiting For The Miracle - Leonard Cohen

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2021)

E ... Easy  On  Me   ~  Adele

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Easy Lover ... Philip Bailey

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Radio - Robbie Williams

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2021)

Only the Lonely ~Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2021)

Eye of the Tiger  ~  Survivor

R


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2021)

Runaway - Del Shannon

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2021)

You Keep Me Hangin  On  ~   Kim  Wilde

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Naked Eye - Luscious Jackson

E


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2021)

Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2021)

Nothing Gonna Stop Us Now  ~   Starship

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2021)

Winter  Wonderland  ~  Andy Williams

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Dirty deeds - Ac/Dc

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Sleigh Ride  ~ The Ronettes

E


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2021)

Even the Losers Get Lucky Sometimes - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2021)

Silver  Bells  ~  Anne  Murray

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Sacred Love - Sting

E


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2021)

Everybody Hurts - REM

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Sacrificed Sons - Dream Theater

S


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2021)

Slip Sliding Away - Paul Simon

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

You Take My Breath _Away_ – Queen


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2021)

You're  A  Mean  One,  Mr. Grinch  ~  

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Had Enough - Breaking Benjamin

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy  Holiday  ~   Steve Lawrence  & Eydie  Gorme

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Earth  Angel  ~  The Penguins

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Lab Monkey - Alice in Chains

Y


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 27, 2021)

You Are- Lionel Richie

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Earth - Imogen Heap

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2021)

Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas  ~  James  Taylor

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

Scars - Godsmack

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2021)

Silver  Bells   ~  Anne Murray

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2021)

Stardust ~Nat King Cole

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Taboo - Santana

O


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2021)

Oh  Holy  Night   ~  Kelly  Clarkson

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

The Rhythm of the _Night_ - Corona


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

The  Christmas  Waltz   ~   Frank Sinatra

Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 9, 2021)

Zing! went the strings of my heart-- James Hanley

T


----------



## Sachet (Dec 9, 2021)

Take me to the river


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

R

Rabbit Hole - blink-182

E


----------



## Sachet (Dec 9, 2021)

Everlong
G


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

Gabriel's Message - Sting


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2021)

Earth  Angel   ~  The Penguins

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Lets Dance - David Bowie

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

Eight  Miles  High   ~  Byrds

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

Hair - Little Mix

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2022)

Royals   ~   Lorde

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2022)

Sylvia's Mother - Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Rude    ~   Magic

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2022)

Everybody loves somebody sometime~Dean Martin

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

Earth Died Screaming - Tom Waits

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2022)

Girls just want to have fun~Cindi Lauper

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

N.I.B. - Black Sabbath

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2022)

_Big  Girls   Don't  Cry   ~   Fergie_

Y


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Yahweh - U2

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2022)

Hotel  California   ~   Eagles

A


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

A Billion Balconies Facing the Sun - Manic Street Preachers

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

New York State Of Mind - Billy Joel

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Daddy Could Swear, I Declare - Gladys Knight And The Pips 1973.

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

Edge  of  Seventeen   ~  Stevie Nicks

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

N'Oubliez Jamais - Joe Cocker

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2022)

Sea Cruise - Frankie Ford

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

On The Radio - Roxy Music 

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 25, 2022)

Only the Lonely


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

You Don't Have to Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2022)

Every Breath You  Take   ~    The Police

E


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 28, 2022)

Everything Counts- Depeche Mode

S


----------



## suds00 (Jan 28, 2022)

stand by me-percy sledge       e


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Edge of The World - Faith No More

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2022)

Dancing With   A   Stranger   ~   Sam  Smith

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Run the World - Beyonce

D


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2022)

Don't  Dream It's  Over  ~   Sixpence None the Richer

R


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

Rapper's Delight - Sugar Hill

T


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 11, 2022)

The  Tide  Is  High  ~   Blondie

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Hotel California - Eagles

A


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2022)

A  Million   Dreams  ~Pink

S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

(Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay - Otis Redding

Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

Yesterday - The beatles

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

Yakety Yak - The Coasters

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Keep On Lovin Me - Honey Marvin Gaye

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

_E

Easy Lover ... Philip Bailey

R_


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2022)

Running Scared ~Roy Orbison
D


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Don't Go Breakin My Heart. ?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2022)

T
Thanks for the Memories - Bob Hope

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Serenity - Godsmack

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

Your Smiling Face - James Taylor

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fare

G


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2022)

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Earth Angel - Johnny Tillotson

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 22, 2022)

Long, tall, Sally..     ?

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

YMCA...Village People

A


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 23, 2022)

All  I  Wanna  Do   ~   Sheryl  Crow

O


----------



## StarSong (Mar 23, 2022)

Ode to Billie Joe - Bobbie Gentry

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

Edge Of The Universe - Bee Gees

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 23, 2022)

Feelings. ?

G


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2022)

E   ....    
Eye of the Tiger   ~   Survivor

R


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2022)

Runaway - Del Shannon ♥

Y


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 24, 2022)

You Left Me Just When I Needed You Most.--- Vanwarmer


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

Time bomb - God smack

B


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Baby, Now That I've Found You - The Foundations

U


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2022)

Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 25, 2022)

Time after Time ?

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Edge of The World - Faith No More

F


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 25, 2022)

Don't Bring Me Down - Electric Light Orchestra

N


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2022)

Need You Now - Lady A

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)

White Room - Cream

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

My Sacrifice - Creed

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 26, 2022)

Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime -Dean Martin

E


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2022)

Everlong - Foo Fighters (RIP Taylor Hawkins)

G


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2022)

Give Me One Reason   ~  Tracy  Chapman

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Nothing else matters - Metallica

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 27, 2022)

Singing in the rain ~ Gene Kelly


N


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2022)

Tish said:


> Nothing else matters - Metallica
> 
> S


Love Metallica - if you ever get a chance to see them, they're terrific in concert.    

New Year's Day - U2

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Love Metallica - if you ever get a chance to see them, they're terrific in concert.
> 
> New Year's Day - U2
> 
> Y


Trust me I will. I absolutely love them.

You're so vain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2022)

Nikita - Elton John 
(I'd totally forgotten about this song until @hollydolly posted it on a song thread a while back.  Great tune.)  

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

At the Zoo ... Simon & Garfunkel

O


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 29, 2022)

Only  Human   ~  Jonas Brothers

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Now or never again - Godsmack

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

N

Nashville Cats ... Lovin' Spoonful

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Sad Mood - Sam Cooke

D


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 2, 2022)

Drift   Away   ~   Uncle Kracker

Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2022)

You Keep Me Hangin'  On   ~   Kim  Wilde

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice Dream - Radiohead

M


----------



## Raven (Apr 4, 2022)

Mercury Blues  -  Alan Jackson

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Sad Mood - Sam Cooke

D


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2022)

Dancing On The  Ceiling   ~   Lionel Ritchie

G


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Generation day - Godsmack

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 14, 2022)

You   Say   ~   Lauren Daigle

Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Yellowbird - Kingston Trio

D


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2022)

Dancing with a Stranger  ~   Sam   Smith

R


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac

N


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2022)

No  Scrubs   ~    TLC

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Sexcrime - Eurythmics

E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2022)

Easy  On  Me   ~   Adele

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Evermore - Foo Fighters

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

*Eight Days a Week - Beatles

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2022)

Kings  &  Queens  ~  Ava Max

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

Sadie - John Farnham

E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2022)

Eternal   Flame  ~   Bangles

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Elevation - U2

F


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2022)

N.. Need You Tonight  ~  INXS

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Take The Heat Off Me - Boney M

E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2022)

Every  Rose Has Its Thorn  ~   Prison 

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Never ever - All Saints

R


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2022)

Red Red Wine  ~  UB40

E


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Earth Angel  - Johnny Tillotson

L


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2022)

Livin On A Prayer  ~  Bon Jovi

R


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2022)

*Ragdoll - Aerosmith

L*


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton

Y


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2022)

You  and  Me   ~  Lifehouse

E


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2022)

Enough is Enough - Donna Summers

H


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Can't Get _Enough_ of Your Love - Barry White


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2022)

H  ..  Here Without You   ~   3 Doors Down

U


----------



## Wren (May 23, 2022)

Un-Break My Heart  - Toni Braxton

T


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2022)

Heartaches by the Number ~ Ray Price

R


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Radio Ga Ga - Queen

S


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2022)

Alejandro  ~  Lady Gaga

O


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

On The Radio - Roxy Music 

O


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2022)

Open  Your  Heart   ~  Madonna

T


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

'Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2022)

Edge of  Seventeen   ~  Stevie Nicks

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

Nice Dream - Radio Head

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2022)

Memories   ~  Maroon 5

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Shake Your Booty - KC & The Sunshine Band

Y


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

Linger  ~  The Cranberries

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Roxxane - Police

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2022)

Every  Rose  Has Its Thorn   ~  Poison

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Never coming home - Sting

E


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Every Breath You Take  - The Police

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2022)

Everything  I  Do  ~  Bryan Adams

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 14, 2022)

Oh, Pretty Woman ~Roy Orbison​
*N*


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Nice Dream - Radio Head

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

*My Way ... Frank Sinatra

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 22, 2022)

Yellow  Roses  ~  Dolly Parton

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Serenity - Godsmack

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2022)

You Belong With  Me  ~  Taylor Swift

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 24, 2022)

Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime - Dean Martin


E


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

Eye of the Tiger – Survivor

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2022)

Roar  ~  Katy Perry

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

Ride - 21 Pilots

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2022)

Eight  Miles  High  ~   The Byrds

H


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Halfway To Paradise - Tony Orlando

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2022)

Everything I Do  ~  Bryan Adams

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Other Side - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2022)

Every Breathe You Take   ~   The Police

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

Echo Beach - Martha and the muffins

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2022)

Heaven is a Place on Earth   ~  Belinda  Carlisle

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)

Heat Waves - Glass Animals

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2022)

Save Your Tears   ~  The Weeknd

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

Serenity - Godsmack

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2022)

You Got It   ~  New Kids on the Block

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

The Enemy - Godsmack

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2022)

You're  The Inspiration   ~  Chicago  

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Nice Dream - Radiohead

M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2022)

Memories  ~  Maroon 5 

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Serenity - Godsmack

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

Ya Ya - Lee Dorsey

A


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

And Justice For All - Metallica 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2022)

Love Don't  Cost  A Thing  ~  Jennifer  Lopez

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Gangnam Style - Psy 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2022)

Eternal  Flame  ~  Bangles

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Endless Rain - X Japan

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2022)

Nobody Knows  ~  Tony Rich Project

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Serenity - Godsmack

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2022)

You're the  Inspiration  ~  Chicago

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

Never Change Lovers In The Middle Of The Night - Boney M

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2022)

Take A Chance On Me - ABBA

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

End Game - Taylor Swift

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2022)

Eye of the Tiger  ~  Survivor

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 25, 2022)

Running Scared ~Roy Orbison


D


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? - Chicago

S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2022)

Shallow  ~   Lady  Gaga

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Wade In The Water - Ramsey Lewis

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2022)

Rock  With You  ~  Michael Jackson

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Under the boardwalk- Drifters

K


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2022)

Kings & Queens  ~  Ava Max

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Sexcrime - Eurythmics

E


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

Roxanne - The Police

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2022)

Easy On  Me  ~  Adele

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2022)

Everyone's Waiting ~ Missy Higgins

G


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2022)

Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Numb - Linkin Park

B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2022)

Before  He  Cheats  ~   Carrie Underwood

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Sailing - Christopher Cross

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2022)

Ghost  ~  Justin Bieber

T


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

The Enemy - Godsmack

Y


----------



## Patch (Sep 10, 2022)

Young At Heart - Frank Sinatra

T


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2022)

Take Me Home  Tonight  ~  Eddie Money

T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

*Take These Chains From My Heart - Ray Charles

T*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2022)

Heart-break  Hotel  ~ Elvis Presley

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Lady - Styx

Y


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Yellowbird - Kingston Trio

D


----------



## Patch (Sep 11, 2022)

Don't Let Me Down - The Chainsmokers

N


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 11, 2022)

No Time to Think - Bob Dylan

K


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2022)

Kiss From a Rose  ~  Seal

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Elevation - U2


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

No Earthly Good - Johnny Cash

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Don't Stop Me Now - Queen

W


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2022)

What In The World's Come Over You? - Jack Scott

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Under the boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Kathy's Song - Paul Simon

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

Give Me  One Reason  ~   Tracy Chapman

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Numb - Linkin Park

O


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

B..  Blinding Lights  ~   The  Weeknd

S


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy - Kenny Chessney

Y


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Yesterday's Gone - The Cranberries

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Earth Angel - Johnny Tillotson

L


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2022)

Life Is  A  Highway  ~  Rascal  Flatts

Y


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Lady in Red - Chris DeBurgh

D


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

D-I-V-O-R-C-E = Tammy Wynette

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Eye of the Tiger – Survivor 

R


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

Right or Wrong - Wanda Jackson

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2022)

Girls Just Want To Have  Fun  ~   Cyndi  Lauper

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Never Coming Home - Sting

O


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2022)

"E"

Emerald Eyes - Fleetwood Mack

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2022)

Still Haven't  Found What   I'm    Looking For  ~  U2

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Respect - Aretha Franklin

T


----------



## Patch (Sep 21, 2022)

Twist & Shout - The Beatles

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

Til You Can't - Cody Johnson

T


----------



## Patch (Sep 22, 2022)

Two Story House - George Jones and Tammy Wynette

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2022)

Enemy  ~  Imagine Dragons

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

You don't own me - Lesley Gore

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2022)

Escapade  ~  Janet Jackson

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

Early Christmas Present - Kate Nash

T


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2022)

Turn! Turn! Turn! - The Byrds

N


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2022)

Party in the USA  ~  Miley Cyrus

A


----------



## Patch (Sep 25, 2022)

Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye

H


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

River deep_ mountain_ High - Tina Turner


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2022)

H

H - The Happiest Girl in the World - Donna Fargo

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

D Is For Dangerous - Arctic Monkeys

S


----------



## Patch (Sep 26, 2022)

Send Me The Pillow That You Dream On - Johnny Tillotson

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2022)

Nothing's  Gonna Stop Us Now   ~  Starship

W


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)

Never My Love - The Association

L


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)

What's Love Got to Do With It ~ Tine Turner

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

T

Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay 

E


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2022)

Every Day With You Girl - Classics IV

L


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2022)

Lovefool  ~  The Cardigans

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Lets Dance - David Bowie

E


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

End Of The Road - Boys II Men


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

D

D'Arline - The Civil Wars

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2022)

Earth  Song  ~  Michael  Jackson

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

Game Of Love - Wayne Fontana And The Mindbenders

E


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 2, 2022)

End of the Line - The Traveling Wilburys

F


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

^Last letter of the song

E

Elevation - U2

N


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

Never Gonna Let You Go - Sergio Mendes

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Oh Girl - The Chi-Lites

L


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Ladies Night - Kool and the Gang

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2022)

Total  Eclipse of the Heart  ~  Nicki French

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

The Enemy - Godsmack

Y


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 4, 2022)

You're the One ~ Dwight Yoakam

Z/A


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2022)

"E"

Everybody Knows - Leonard Cohen

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 4, 2022)

Sway ~Dean Martin


Y


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 5, 2022)

YMCA - The Village People

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2022)

All Out of Love  ~  Air Supply

E


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 5, 2022)

Ebony and Ivory ~ Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2022)

What's  Love Got To Do  With It  ~  Tina Turner

T


----------



## Patch (Oct 5, 2022)

Turn, Turn, Turn - The Byrds

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Now or Never again - Godsmack

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2022)

No Scrubs  ~  TLC

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Say My name - Destiny's Child

E


----------



## Patch (Oct 8, 2022)

Every Day With You Girl - Classics IV

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Let it be - The Beatles

E


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

End Of The Road - Boys II Men

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2022)

Dancing Queen ~Abba


N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2022)

No One  ~  Alicia  Keys

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

End Game - Taylor Swift

E


----------



## Patch (Oct 10, 2022)

Emerald Eyes - Fleetwood Mac

S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2022)

Suzy Q ~ Credence Clearwater

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

^R

Round Here Buzz - Eric Church

Z


----------



## Patch (Oct 12, 2022)

Zero Gravity - Tom Wilson

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Yellowbird - Kingston Trio

D


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Dead Man's Curve - Jan & Dean

E


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2022)

Electric Banana  -  Donavon

F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2022)

A.. As It Was  ~  Harry Styles

S


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Slip Slidin' Away - Paul Simon

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2022)

Everything I Do ~   Bryan Adams

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

O-o-h Child - The Five Stairsteps

D


----------



## Patch (Oct 16, 2022)

D-I-V-O-R-C-E by Tammy Wynette

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2022)

Easy On Me  ~  Adele

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

_E_-Bow the Letter - R.E.M.

R


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2022)

Red Roses for a Blue Lady - Vic Dana

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2022)

Yakety  Sax  ~  Boots  Randolph

X


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton- John

U


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 18, 2022)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers

E
​​


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2022)

Easy  Money  ~  Billy Joel

Y


----------



## Patch (Oct 19, 2022)

You Can't Always Get What You Want - The Rolling Stones

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2022)

Enemy  ~  Imagine  Dragons

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

E


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye - Ells Fitzgerald 

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

Eye of the Tiger – Survivor

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

Rainy Day People - Gordon Lightfoot 

E


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)

Elephant Walk - The Delighters

F


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

K

Kinda Girl For Me - Craig David

E


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Early Morning Rain - Peter, Paul & Mary

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

Never seen the rain - Tones and I

N


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Never Gonna Give You Up -- Rick Astley 

P


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 27, 2022)

Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul, and Mary

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

Need  You  Now  ~  Lady A

W


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 28, 2022)

What The World Needs Now Is Love - Jackie DeShannon

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Easy On Me – Adele 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2022)

Every Grain  of  Sand  ~   Bob Dylan

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Daddy Don't You Walk So Fast - Wayne Newton

T


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2022)

The Only Hell My Mother Ever Raised - Johnny Paycheck

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2022)

Dancing With A Stranger  ~  Sam  Smith

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Round Here Buzz - Eric Church

Z


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

Zero Gravity - Kate Miller-Heidke

Y


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

Yellow Balloon - The Yellow Balloon 

X/Y?Z


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2022)

N ... Never Gonna Give You Up  ~  Rick  Astley

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Paradise city - Guns n' Roses

Y


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2022)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker

L


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)

Lady Jane - Rolling Stones

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

^ Last letter 

E

Eye of the Tiger – Survivor

R


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Roll On Big Mama - Joe Stampley

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

O-o-h Child - The Five Stairsteps

D


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Did I Shave My Legs For This? - Deana Carter

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2022)

S ... last letter

Straight  Up  ~  Paula  Abdul

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

P.A.S.S.I.O.N. - Rythm Syndicate

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2022)

Nobody Knows  ~  Tony Rich Project

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Serenity - Godsmack

Y


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone - Brooks & Dunn

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

E

Everybody Dance Now - C&C Music Factory

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2022)

Wanted  Dead or Alive  ~   Bon Jovi

E


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

El Paso City - Marty Robbins

Y


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 6, 2022)

Yesterday Once More - The Carpenters

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

Early In The Morning  - Vanity Fare

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2022)

Got My Mind Set on You  ~  George Harrison

U


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2022)

Killing Me Softly With His Song  ~  Fugees

G


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper

N


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 9, 2022)

Nobody Knows You When You're Down And Out- Eric Clapton

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)

Til You Can't - Cody Johnson 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2022)

Take  My Breath  Away  ~   Berlin

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2022)

Y.M.C.A. - The Village People

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

A Head Full Of Dreams - Coldplay

S


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

Season Of The Witch - Donovan

H


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 12, 2022)

Half Breed - Cher

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

I started a joke - Bee Gees


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2022)

> Half Breed - Cher



D ..  Do You Hear What I Hear?   ~  Jordan Sparks

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2022)

Running Scared -Roy Orbison

D


----------



## Patch (Nov 12, 2022)

Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood - The Animals

D


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

Don't Let The Sun Catch You Crying- Gerry And The Pacemakers

G


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 13, 2022)

Gloria - Them also Laura Branigan

A


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

And I Love Her - The Beatles

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2022)

Run  Run  Rudolph  ~  Chuck  Berry

H


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)

Hush ~ Deep Purple

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

^ H

Heartache Tonight - The Eagles

T


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Turn! Turn! Turn! - The Byrds

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Now or Never again - Godsmack

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)

New  York  ~  U2

K


----------



## Gazmato (Nov 16, 2022)

Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando and Dawn. 

S.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2022)

Sleigh  Ride  ~  The Ronettes

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fare

G


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Never coming home - Sting

E


----------



## Patch (Nov 19, 2022)

End Of The Road - Boys II Men

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2022)

Deck The Hall  ~  Nat King Cole

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton

Y


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2022)

Easy  ~  Commodores

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

You've Got a Friend - Carole King

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2022)

Do You  Hear  What I  Hear  ~   Jordin  Sparks

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Round Here Buzz - Eric Church

Z


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Zombie - The Cranberries

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Edge of Glory – Lady Gaga

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2022)

Ya Ya ... Lee Dorsey

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

A Teardrop to the Sea - Bon Jovi

A


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2022)

After The Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind & Fire

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Every Breath you take - The Police

E


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Early Morning Rain - Peter, Paul & Mary

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam

E


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Never Coming Home - Sting

O


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2022)

Everybody  Hurts  ~  R.E.M.

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin

N


----------



## Patch (Dec 2, 2022)

Nights In White Satin - The Moody Blues

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

Never Let Me Down - Cure

N


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

Never Gonna Let You Go - Sergio Mendes

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

October song - Amy Winehouse

G


----------



## Patch (Dec 4, 2022)

Girl You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2022)

Neon  Light  ~   Blake Shelton

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Tommy ... The Who

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker

L


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Laughter In The Rain - Neil Sedaka

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Newyears day - U2

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2022)

You're A Mean One,  Mr. Grinch .... 

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Half-Breed - Cher


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2022)

Deck The Hall   ~  Nat King Cole

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

Lonely no more - Rob Thomas

E


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Each Time You Break My Heart - Nick Kamen

T


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

Tura Lura Lural - Many artists

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

La Grange - ZZ Top

E


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Numb - Linkin Park

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2022)

Blue Christmas  ~  Elvis Presley

S


----------



## Patch (Dec 16, 2022)

Suzie Q - Credence Clearwater Revival

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2022)

Quicksand   ~  David Bowie

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Daddy Don't You Walk So Fast - Wayne Newton

T


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

True Love Ways - Buddy Holly

S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2022)

Sleigh  Ride   ~  Johnny Mathis

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

Eye of the Tiger – Survivor

R


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Red Sails In The Sunset - Platters

T


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2022)

Take it Easy ~ Eagles

Y


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2022)

You Don't Bring Me Flowers Anymore
E


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Everytime - Britney Spears

E


----------



## Patch (Dec 24, 2022)

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Numb - Linkin Park

B


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2022)

Blame It On The Rain - Milli Vanilli

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

November rain - Guns&Roses

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)

Need  You   Tonight  ~  INXS

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Tis the Damn Season - Taylor Swift

N


----------



## Patch (Dec 30, 2022)

Not Your Barbie Girl - Ava Max

L


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Life Is A Highway  ~   Rascal  Flatts

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Young Lust - Pink Floyd


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Take It On The Run  ~  REO  Speedwagon

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

Never Ending Song Of Love - Delaney and Bonnie and Friends

E


----------



## Patch (Jan 2, 2023)

El Paseo City - Mary Robbins

Y


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

You Can't Lose Me - Faith Hill

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2023)

Everybody loves somebody sometime -Dean Martin

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

E.T. - Katy Perry

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2023)

This Love  ~  Maroon 5

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2023)

End Game - Taylor Swift

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2023)

Easy  ~  Commodores

Y


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2023)

Yeah! - Usher

H


----------



## JustBonee (Saturday at 9:48 AM)

Heaven  ~  Bryan  Adams

N


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:05 PM)

Never Change Lovers In The Middle Of The Night - Boney M

T


----------



## Patch (Saturday at 1:08 PM)

The End Of The World - Skeeter Davis

D


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 3:18 PM)

D Is For Dangerous - Arctic Monkeys

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 8:21 AM)

Sway ... Dean Martin

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Monday at 12:22 PM)

Your  Love  ~  The Outfield

E


----------



## Tish (Monday at 12:35 PM)

E.T. - Katy Perry

T


----------



## JustBonee (Tuesday at 1:25 PM)

Truly,  Madly,  Deeply  ~   Savage Garden

Y


----------



## Tish (Tuesday at 8:06 PM)

Young Lust - Pink Floyd.

T


----------



## Patch (Wednesday at 7:08 PM)

Try To Remember - The Brothers Four

R


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 1:49 PM)

Round Here Buzz - Eric Church

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Today at 9:14 AM)

Zombie  ~   The Cranberries

E


----------



## Patch (Today at 10:43 AM)

Early In The Morning - Gap Band

G


----------

